# Photoshop CS won't open raw? (cr2 file)



## MostlyDigital (Mar 26, 2007)

I use a Canon 30D and photoshop cs wont open a .cr2 file? (which is my raw format) This is frustrating, as I want to use photoshop's raw adjustments not the canon software's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2007)

You need to update your Adobe Camera Raw.  It's a download from Adobe.com

The only issue that might come up...is if the version of ACR that supports the 30D is not compatible with Photoshop CS...then you have to upgrade to Photoshop CS2 or CS3.

There are other, better programs for dealing with RAW files.  Adobe Lightroom is said to be one of the best.  I use Raw Shooter Essentials.


----------



## MostlyDigital (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeh I tried the update from Adobe, it didnt work.

Darn, I am too broke. lol.

Thanks for the help.


----------

